
How would you design a system to provide the top trending Twitter hashtags - Anurag8701
How would you design a system to provide the top trending hashtags in the last 5 mins &#x2F; 1hour &#x2F; 24 hours?
======
myworkhandle
Why would you do such a thing? Twitter already has this functionality...

